
Chemotherapy may spread cancer and trigger more aggressive tumours - elmar
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/07/05/chemotherapy-may-spread-cancer-trigger-aggressive-tumours-warn/
======
rubbingalcohol
This has been common knowledge and is trivially obvious. Chemo includes
carcinogenic chemicals. If you're at a point where chemo is the right
treatment, you are out of safer options.

------
phasnox
And yet not using it is still far more dangerous, than not treating cancer at
all.

------
thr483900
This has been obvious for a very long time, but denied by mainstream media and
"modern science" cheerleaders, including here on HN. It's insanity to undergo
chemo where so many highly effective alternative options exist. The fact that
those often get shut down in a conversation actually kills people.

~~~
rowanG077
What are these "highly effective" options? Why would you say doctors choose to
kill people with chemo instead of these options?

------
loa_in_
Unfortunately, so can radiotherapy. Both treatments are very hazardous
options.

